# dehorning box plans?



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm planning on dehorning a few of my soon to be born kids and I need plans to build a tattooing/dehorning box. I'm going to be doing this on my own and I heard a box is much easier to dehorn a kid on your own. Also at what age should I dehorn the kids and I have to somewhat take them away from their mothers because there isn't any electricity at my barn and I'm about 15-20 minutes away from the barn so how long can they be away before the mom wont except them??? Sorry its so long and im asking a lot of questions this is my first time dehorning goats (not keeping them :smile and I want to make sure I have everything I need before the kids are born and ready! Thanks!


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Here's the plan I used:


----------

